# Cichlids in a 29 Gallon?



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi there. I have a 29 gallon (12.5"L x 30.25"W x 18.75"H) and have some questions about having cichlids. I know this is not the ideal size to have cichlids but can I get some juvenile cichlids and get a bigger tank once they are full size? If the answer is yes, what would be the most suitable breed to have and how many fish can such a tank handle (until they are fully grown)? Should I even consider African cichlids, or 29 gallon is too small to stop them from fighting each other? Thanks!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Of course, it also depends on how many fish you plan to house in the 29-gallon tank. Most fish, including cichlids, can grow quickly. How soon are you prepared to replace the tank if your fish outgrow the 29?


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

I can probably change to 50+ gallon within 6 months. is 6 - 8 fish too much? I guess it also depends on the type of fish..


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

up to 15 from fry to 2 inch with good filtration and 25% water change every 3 days.
I ran AC70 on my 33 gallon for filtration


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I also think you can start with a 29 G now and use it as a seond tank in the future. 

I help with a couple school tanks and just set-up a 29 G Mbuna tank that the kids and teacher in the class love. It's active and colourful and pretty easy to care for. I have stocked the tank about 15 juveniles and a couple Plecos for extra algae cleaning. I set up the tank with CaribSea substrate, rock work, 2 large sponge filters and 2 Fluval 50 HOB filters. The teacher and students do a 1/3 water change every week to 2 weeks. The fish have all done well, the tank clarity is great and is easily maintained. 

I have a bunch of young juveniles from common species if you are interested.


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

VElderton said:


> I also think you can start with a 29 G now and use it as a seond tank in the future.
> 
> I help with a couple school tanks and just set-up a 29 G Mbuna tank that the kids and teacher in the class love. It's active and colourful and pretty easy to care for. I have stocked the tank about 15 juveniles and a couple Plecos for extra algae cleaning. I set up the tank with CaribSea substrate, rock work, 2 large sponge filters and 2 Fluval 50 HOB filters. The teacher and students do a 1/3 water change every week to 2 weeks. The fish have all done well, the tank clarity is great and is easily maintained.
> 
> I have a bunch of young juveniles from common species if you are interested.


Thanks! Once I got the tank ready I will definetely let you know. First I need to rehome tne fish that I have maybe and get another filter. I currently have a Topfin HOB filter that came with the tank. I have a pair of pearl gouramies and a few zebra danoes. I guess these cant be together with mbunas?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

The fish you have are from soft water and quite peaceful community fish. The Mauna are hard water, active and aggressive fish ... so re-homing the fish you have is what you'll have to do.


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thanks again for all the feedback. So, I am going to stock my tank with Mbunas. I want to start with easy but colourful ones. Did some research and came up with the list below. What do you guys think of this list? I want to stock 2 or 3 species from this list if possible. I would love to get juveniles because I find it really entertaining to watch fish grow. I heard I would need 1 male & multiple females from each species. But I guess if I go with juveniles I will have to figure out sexes later and move extra male, which is fine with me. 

So the most important question: Where can I find these Mbunas below locally? Not hybridized ones of course but frankly I won't be able to tell the difference. Thanks!

Metriaclima Estherae (Red zebra)
Labidochromis Caeruleus (Electric yellow)
Pseudotropheus Acei
Pseudotropheus Demasoni or, Cynotilapia Afra


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Fish addicts in Langley has a decent Mbuna selection. Electric yellows are common locally. Try posting a looking for add in the classified section. 

You will need another filter for sure. Get an aquaclear. Read up on aquarium nitrogen cycle. The more bio media the better. Id recommend weekly 50% water changes. Dont over feed them. African cichlids are always hungry


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Fish addicts in Langley has a decent Mbuna selection. Electric yellows are common locally. Try posting a looking for add in the classified section.
> 
> You will need another filter for sure. Get an aquaclear. Read up on aquarium nitrogen cycle. The more bio media the better. Id recommend weekly 50% water changes. Dont over feed them. African cichlids are always hungry


Thanks. Yeah I picked up an Aquaclear filter.


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks again for the Mbunas Victor. They are doing well


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great clarity to the water ... looks like they are all doing well. Love seeing my offspring doing well in a great tank


----------

